# Teslog



## ColoradoModel3 (Jul 28, 2017)

I'm the developer of Teslog and would like to invite users of the forum to beta test the app. I wanted a more mobile interface to TeslaFi, and this is currently a work in progress. It is free for now. Beta testers will continue to get free access when it is out of beta for 2 months. 
You can sign up for free at https://teslog.app

Thanks all!


----------



## Matt_CYTR (Jan 20, 2019)

Signed up! Is it web based only or an app as well?


----------



## ColoradoModel3 (Jul 28, 2017)

An iOS app will come in the future to help with missed data during sleep and easier access. Currently there is only a mobile experience which is pretty close to native.

As new features are added, API endpoints are created so anybody can make a mobile app if they want something different than I have created.


----------

